
The Benefits of Brexit - andrenth
https://mises.org/wire/benefits-brexit
======
henvic
It's always important to remind that economic blocs aren't about free markets
but exactly the opposite: they are about restricting free trade.

Considering this, Brexit is positive because it's going to free GB from the
whips of EU. The major risk here is GB isolating itself even more by not
opening up their market. For what's worth, I believe this is not going to be
the case (maybe wishful thinking) too much. Another sad thing is that there is
a high chance that the EU won't tolerate free trade with GB.

For those who wants a mid ground or believe that the best thing is for the
trade agreement to continue my message is that free trade is always
unilateral. Not coerced. EU is about coercing people from making business with
inside entities and closing the market for the rest of the world. This is bad.

We should fight for our liberty to trade with whoever we want instead of
attacking Brexit or its Brexit apologists.

~~~
eesmith
You cannot say "exactly the opposite" because "exactly the opposite" of an
international free market would have tariffs with every country.

GB will still be subject to the "whips of EU" for any goods they want to sell
to the EU.

Of course "the EU won't tolerate free trade with GB" \- GB doesn't want free
movement, and the EU requires free movement of labor as part of the four
economic freedoms. It uses the whip/enticement of free goods, services, and
capital to achieve that goal.

Do you want free movement of labor? If not, why are you against our liberty to
move to wherever we want?

~~~
henvic
Don't confuse things. I'm against EU getting in the way of people trying to
trade with others outside it.

Using threat of violence to enforce free trade doesn't make sense.

People should be free to move and trade with others anywhere in the world. I'm
not against your liberty to trade or move to wherever you want.

I'm against UE trade limitations that are bad for everyone leading with people
outside.

~~~
eesmith
When it comes to confusion, "Physician, heal thyself."

